# It is finished butterfly---papillonby



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting. 
Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Qso beautiful!!!????????????


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Stunning and looks so like a butterfly


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

That is so pretty!!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

It is gorgeous.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my, that is wonderful. I would not even be able to attempt it even if the pattern was not a problem. With that said, you must be very proud of what you have achieved.


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow, stunning. Great job.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

That is so gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Fabulous shawl!! Love the colors!!


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! That is stunning! One of the most beautiful shawls I've seen.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

wow


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

It is beautiful


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Very striking.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I thought the same thing when I first saw this...stained glass. Beautiful! Now that you have the pattern figured out...you can make another.


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


Me, too...it's beyond words!
Yow, expensive pattern ????


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

minniemo said:


> Oh my, that is wonderful. I would not even be able to attempt it even if the pattern was not a problem. With that said, you must be very proud of what you have achieved.


same here, you did a beautiful job on a priceless shawl.


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

This is breathtaking! Wow!


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. It should be framed and hung in a museum, but please wear it and enjoy the kuddos.
Brilliantly done.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

How beautiful! Glad you persevered with this work of art. Such a joy to behold!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Fabulous! The pattern may have been poorly written but you have produced a work of art.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Magnificent! And I love your colors!!! 
Bummer the pattern was such a struggle.
Kudos to your talent and perseverance.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. And for the price of the pattern, there should be no problems with it. Wow!


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful work.


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

This is fantastic, well done. Can't wait to see the net one.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

Could not say it better than WOW! Truly that is a work of art, well done!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

aknitter said:


> This is gorgeous!


 I heartily concur. :sm01:


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


You've done an amazing job; wear it with pride!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

This is gorgeous, a real show stopper. Love the colours well done????????????????????????????


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh how gorgeous! It would look beautiful on my dilaw...IF I knitted like you do. You surely have the patience if Job!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Magnificent is the only word to use!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think a butterfly would be envious! Your shawl is a work of genius and gorgeous!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow! It looks like a piece of artwork.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing, beautiful etc., etc. I could dream but doubt I could achieve your result. I wonder if you contacted the designer as I feel you are justified in doing so.



JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunner!!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow. I bet that took some doing. Clever you!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful. You will look wonderful in it.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely love this!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly---papillon 
Fantastic work and a beautiful finished project.
Ravelry mentions there is a revised pattern. Did you have the revised pattern? 
For that price one would expect a well written pattern. 
Glad you persevered and showed us this work of art.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I've no words to describe how beautiful this is.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunning. Sharron


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

The most beautiful shawl I have seen here, I think. Just stunning! Superb!!!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful shawl stunning work ????????????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!!! It is stunning.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This is so beautiful--a true work of art.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh WOW, that is such a beautiful shawl. Your colors are wonderful.
Love the feather stained glass look.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazing shawl, what lovely colors!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow it's gorgeous an looks like a butterfly too colors are great..


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl with sensational colors.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Your beautiful shawl is truly a work of art! Stunning!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

That is so beautiful. I bet you would get BOS if you entered it in a fair.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful, wonderful knitting


----------



## tolefarie (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow ! Stunning work of art ! Iam knitting my first shawl now do you block dry and then spray with a spray bottle ? Thank you this is a great site my first read in the morning !!!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Up until this very moment I had about 10 all-time favorite shawls--now I have but one. This is magnificent!!!!!


----------



## momtat (Jan 21, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful!!!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

Its beautiful. Rev Oz


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Once I got beyond being "upset" at the pattern -maybe it was just me- it went much better. It is fun to watch it develop.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful colors, workmanship, and shawl!!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Yummy!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful shawl and great job! Love it.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

OMG! That is just beautiful! I just looked on Ravelry at the pattern. Those shawls pale in comparison to the colors you have used! WOW!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

First prize in my book, stunning.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Stunning, stunning, stunning, and WOW


----------



## Jdtrvlr4 (May 8, 2017)

Wow thats beautiful!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Extraordinary.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is stunning. Well done.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's just stunning!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

This pattern (butterfly) is available on Ravelry. They mention that this is an 'updated' pattern in 2016. They send you updates for purchased patterns. I think this is an interesting project so I bought the pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous.. Well done. :sm24:


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your yarn selection makes the hat better looking than the plain colored one on the web site.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


Me, too. I am not a shawl wearer so I rarely make one but that is tempting.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

This has been added to the Ravelry page that sells the pattern for $14.00. I was interested until I saw the price.

There is only ONE version of this pattern to download and it IS the Revised Version… anyone who has bought this pattern (at any time) in the past has access to the updated, most recent version in their Ravelry library. (thank you)

A NEW Version of the Pattern called REVISED 2016 has been launched. Please use that version. Slight updates and formatting to assist knitters.  Thank you so much! Happy Knitting!!!!!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

That is a beauty!


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning! The vivid colors maje it look like draped stain glass. Beautiful work!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

Absolutely stunning!!!!!!


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

You did a fantastic job. It's absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!!! Your shawl is stunning!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'd call that spectacular! The colours are gorgeous.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What an amazing shawl, perfect colors


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning! :sm24:


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Your work is incredibly beautiful - even more so with a poor pattern to work with.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful work, love the colours.????


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes I got the updates. However there are still issues that I found. I sent them on to the designer. But as you will note the designer suggests folks go to their LYS or other knitters vs contaking her. I never heard back from her once I sent my "issues"!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Yes I got the updates. However there are still issues that I found. I sent them on to the designer. But as you will note the designer suggests folks go to their LYS or other knitters vs contaking her. I never heard back from her once I sent my "issues"!


All designers (at least the ones who charge) should be available, but when she charges $14, it's unbelievable that she's ignoring you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Not the same pattern, I grant you that, but the free Skeino Miss Grace shawl could be similar if the right yarn/color combo were used. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Yes I got the updates. However there are still issues that I found. I sent them on to the designer. But as you will note the designer suggests folks go to their LYS or other knitters vs contaking her. I never heard back from her once I sent my "issues"!


Wow! In other words, once she has your money for her over-priced, sloppy design, she does not want to be bothered. Good to know, I will make a note of her name. She is now on my Buyer Beware list.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Not the same pattern, I grant you that, but the free Skeino Miss Grace shawl could be similar if the right yarn/color combo were used. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-shawl


Thanks. And this one is free and has a KAL.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

One more - the designer of the really popular Dreambird - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/naditas-ravelry-downloads/patterns - lots of short row (what I guess is called "swing") patterns. They're not free, but they're reasonable IMO.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow!! That's is fantastic. Love it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hear back immediately from people that offer free patterns. This person cannot be bothered with issues with her priced poorly written pattern! 
Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior is on my do not buy list.



JlsH said:


> Yes I got the updates. However there are still issues that I found. I sent them on to the designer. But as you will note the designer suggests folks go to their LYS or other knitters vs contaking her. I never heard back from her once I sent my "issues"!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

jvallas said:


> One more - the designer of the really popular Dreambird - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/naditas-ravelry-downloads/patterns - lots of short row (what I guess is called "swing") patterns. They're not free, but they're reasonable IMO.


Those are beautiful! I may have to try them.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a wonderful result. Kudos for you for sticking with it and ending up with such a beautiful shawl, despite the poorly-written pattern. I absolutely love the colors!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

jinx said:


> I hear back immediately from people that offer free patterns. This person cannot be bothered with issues with her priced poorly written pattern!
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior is on my do not buy list.


I'm not trying to discourage anyone, I just want buyers to know they will need to have local support or need to call on those who have made it before. I know I am willing to help in any way I can....but my way may not be what the designer had in mind.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous on all counts. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Heather416 (Feb 8, 2013)

Beyond words, exquisite designer work!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jenora (Apr 26, 2017)

This may be one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen! Can't believe it's just a trial version.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh. WOW!


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful shawl - great design. --- sam


----------



## adkspinner (May 8, 2017)

I'm having exactly the same issues with this pattern and I've been frogging more than knitting. Hope I get through it. It does look lovely. Good job!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous - what a wow moment to first see it. Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Stained Glass was my first thught as well. I did a Tiffany foral sweater many years ago and it reminds me of that. You have truly created a stunning piece. I did npt go to look at the pattern because you said it was poorly written and others said it was very expensive.... not a good combo. What a shame because it is the first piece I have seen in along time that I immediately wanted to make. My creative muse was left behind when I recently had an operation. On the mend, I am now wanting to get needles moving again. I hope you passed on the pattern issues to the designer. With corrections, this would go to the tip of my list. I bow to you.... KUDOs


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow beautiful


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Ravelry says there is a revised version now. Did you use that one or the original? It would good information to have since the pattern is $14.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

That is stunning! It looks like stained glass. Too bad that the pattern gave you such fits, but the outcome was worth it. Hopefully, now that you have done it once, and worked out the bugs, you can go ahead and make it with your other yarn and not worry too much about it. Can't wait to see what your next one looks like.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work. ????


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This has got to be the most interesting, unique and gorgeous shawl I've ever seen!! The colors you chose are stunning together, exquisite!!!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

It is stunning. Well worth the work, but easy for me to say, since I didn't do the work. Don't think my talent stretches that far. You should be very proud of your work. I am proud of your work and I don't even know you. Susan


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

That is beautiful !


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

truly is a beautiful shawl, unfortunate about the poor writing for pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That is wonderful- and especially well done when you fought the pattern the whole way.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow! This is stunning. Sorry you had so much trouble with the pattern, but it turned out to be a beautiful project.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rikylyn (Nov 26, 2016)

We all appreciate the re-dos you had to put up with, because that is a beautiful job!


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


I this shawl knit in the Carnival colorway ?

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Chroma_Fingering_Yarn__D5420203.html


----------



## MsLavender (Mar 22, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

You certainly did a beautiful job on it.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

that is really a work of art, so beautiful. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~ incredible piece. :sm24:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's glorious, like a stained glass window. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful


----------



## Marliese (Apr 23, 2015)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


Beautiful! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow!!! Colors are amazing.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Its beautiful! and love the colors!! I"m sorry to hear the pattern wasnt well done!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful! such an elegant butterfly. Reminds me of stained glass windows.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


Exquisitely stunning!!! Looks like stain glass


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Your shawl is exquisite ????


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Your work is lovely. It is very unfortunate that the paid pattern ($14 US) is so poorly written. I hope you add your notes to Ravelry so others can make their way easier than you experienced


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh the colors!!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

This shawl is stunning should be put in a art exhibit.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a true work of art....just stunning!


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh my! Gorgeous!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is AMAZING. I am here shaking my head and you did it as a test run. Very impressive.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful colors! Beautiful shawl!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

I stand in awe and bow ! That looks STUNNING !!! Congratulations!!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Just stunning


----------



## mousecat (Nov 15, 2012)

That is a stunning piece of work! Please post again when you do it with your yarn.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautifully done. Love the colors.


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful ????


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow! Stunning shawl.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW! You certainly are competing with nature's beauty. Stunning!


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing work!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

What everyone has said...a jaw dropping work of art! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Very impressive. Great job.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Spectacular"...the colors of the yarn work beautifully...You did yourself proud!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow! Amazing!!!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


Completely agree with Peanut Tinker. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## deborahg (Apr 14, 2017)

WOW! This is absolutely stunning. It is beautiful. Great job .


----------



## Halfshire (May 5, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Simone54 said:


> Your work is lovely. It is very unfortunate that the paid pattern ($14 US) is so poorly written. I hope you add your notes to Ravelry so others can make their way easier than you experienced


Thank you Simone54for the reminder. I started to early on. My work on this was interrupted by work on projects for a first grandbaby so when I picked it back up I just knit. I will go back and ad some additional notes.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

For the pattern being very difficult, you sure pulled it off perfectly! This is a real work of art! Thanks much for starting my day off with this. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ccmjwb (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

This is Gorgeous. Mega work, great work.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

OMG, Stunning.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Breath taking beauty. Nice work. I am sure you will get many a compliment when you wear your shawl.

SEA


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I'll add to the 13 pages of WOW! It may have been a pain to knit, but, boy, it is just gorgeous.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

That's is absolutely stunning


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Breathtaking! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Each "section" of short rows seems to have pretty much just one color, no bleeding into the next color. Did you cut and start anew on your skein in order to start and end with different colors? I can't imagine it serendipitously just works out that way on its own, since the sections all seem to use different amounts of yarn. 

In which case, a zillion ends to work in?


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Unusual, but gorgeous!!!! I love it!!! ;0)


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well I'm still trying to pick my jaw up off the floor. I can't stop looking at it. Just beautiful. Looks like a stained glass window. I would say it was well worth your efforts.????


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

One in a million. Kudos to you on a fantastic job.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice, superb work worthy of a museum!!! ...if it were mine, I would frame it or do something so that I could hang it on the wall as a work of art. I am currently working on a short row called Phoenix Wing:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel

This is one I will frame.

For anyone interested...short rows are very popular and are so lovely, but there is a lot of counting. I use lots of markers so I don't get lost (right side/wrong side). Phoenix Wing is all done in garter stitch...I am thinking this one is also.

I am not sure how large the pattern is for Butterfly, but Phoenix Wing is "59 pages"...yes, 59 pages.


----------



## mk54 (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't usually comment on pictures, I just admire them silently, but this is quite outstanding. NY Rules!!!!!!


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

This is beautiful.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Absolutely stunning, gorgeous, beautiful! A work of art!!! When you aren't wearing it, you should display it on your living room wall!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

love


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sold, i'll PM you my address ! Lol! That's a lovely piece of beautiful art! Thank goodness you were experienced enough to handle the pattern errors , it was well worth the effort .


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I have never seen anything so lovely. It is a work of art and I hope you are keeping it and wearing it proudly. If you aren't keeping it you had better sell it for $200 or more. I could never tell you had problems with the pattern. I would never trust myself to try making this.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


This is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen, and I'm dying to make it. However, I'm not a masochist and would like to avoid problems if at all possible. Would you be willing to post your issues (or share through PM)? And which Chroma yarn did you use?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful butterfly


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Your extra effort paid off...spectacular shawl! Colors are perfect????????????


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


It is beautiful!!!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful!!!.....great work!!!


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW!!! I love it.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Spectacular!!!!i can't believe how perfect the Chroma was
You might want to make the Miss Grace shawl next
Very addicting


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Very nice, superb work worthy of a museum!!! ...if it were mine, I would frame it or do something so that I could hang it on the wall as a work of art. I am currently working on a short row called Phoenix Wing:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel
> 
> ...


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you take notes on the corrections to the pattern? If yes, could you let us know what issues you encountered? I'd like to try this, but knowing there are a lot of problems makes me shy away from it.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

As beautiful as a butterfly! Your hard work will be rewarded every time you wear it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KeesieMommy (Mar 7, 2014)

Love the colors, your work, and the pattern. Any tips on problems areas ?


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Earth Mother (Oct 14, 2015)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I go on KP every morning to see what everyone has been up to. This is one of those "extreme wow" moments. You have done an incredible job and this is a work of art. It looks like stained glass!


I totally agree!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## katmom2 (Dec 29, 2012)

That is a work of art!! It could be a painting.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow that is georgeous. Looks pretty difficult to me. Love the colors. You should be very proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Love the colors.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunning! Sorry the pattern was a bear.


----------



## caroljs (Jun 25, 2016)

Fabulous. I'm always amazed at the talent.to be able to figure out what's wrong and then to be able to correct it boggles my brain.????


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Wow! Well Done!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!
Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree, one of the most lovely patterns. As soon as the picture came up I thought, "I Must make this", I loved the swing knit shawls I've made, but you said it was so poorly written I have my doubts now about attempting it.
It is verrrry pretty, thank you for posting!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

debra rochner said:


> Did you take notes on the corrections to the pattern? If yes, could you let us know what issues you encountered? I'd like to try this, but knowing there are a lot of problems makes me shy away from it.


I too would love to know the answer to this question.. I would love to make this pattern.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## pate (Nov 19, 2016)

Breathtakingly amazing!!!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

wow


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

It sounds as if it was a lot of frustration, but well worth it in the end. It is jaw-dropping gorgeous!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wonderful colors. I think you did a fine job on this, even with a troublesome pattern. :sm24:


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely lovely. Sure do hope you advised the designer of the errors in the design. Wish every designer would test-knit and be sure the design is correct prior to posting.It IS a lot of work, but definitely prevents knitters from having clumps of hair on the floor when the item is done! xo ws


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wowza ! Looks like stained glass. Too bad the pattern is not well written.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is truly striking! Certainly worth all the effort you put into making it!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

altogirl said:


> Wow! That is stunning! One of the most beautiful shawls I've seen.


The colors... OH MY!!!


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


I'm not into shawls but this is the most beautiful I have ever seen. It reminds me of a stained glass window.
Good luck with the real thing. Hope it goes well now you have ironed out all the mistakes in the pattern.
Margaret uk


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

I think it is so beautiful.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my that is stunning! I love the colors. I know I never would have been able to knit this shawl, especially if it is poorly written. Kudos to you for an amazing job.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous, beautiful colours


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is awesome.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

minniemo said:


> Oh my, that is wonderful. I would not even be able to attempt it even if the pattern was not a problem. With that said, you must be very proud of what you have achieved.


I agree!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


What a great piece of art You have done here!! A REAL butterfly. Congratulations!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a masterpiece you ended up with!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Great job! I, too, have over sixty years of knitting but too chicken to start this one!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that is so beautiful! Do you have to break the yarn & change the colour for each section as you go?


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## kmcassedy (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow!!! What a stunner! I might think of trying this, but if I do I will keep in mind your warning about the pattern.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That shawl is outstandingly beautiful. The yarn was perfect.


----------



## aligurl (Apr 8, 2013)

Ditto on all compliments! Will be watching to see how the pattern saga turns out.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, amaizing work!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, fantastic shawl ! I am in awe of your talent ! ????????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a beauty! Love the colors and the work. That's an award winner.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Stunning!!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't stand not knitting this beauty, so I bought the pattern. I went through the projects on Ravelry, and my favorite results are from KP Chroma, Crazy Zauberball and Kauni. Now to decide which yarn I like best.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is so beautiful, I did a double take (for want of a better description!) when it appeared on my screen.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, but so worth it - simply gorgeous!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

STUNNING! A work of art....reminds me of stained glass


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

That is amazing, well done you for persevering with it, so worth it


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

linalu said:


> OMG! That is just beautiful! I just looked on Ravelry at the pattern. Those shawls pale in comparison to the colors you have used! WOW!


Couldn't agree MORE! They do PALE by comparison!!!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

One of the most beautiful shawls I've seen.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

This absolutely took my breath away! It is so wonderfully colorful and indeed a lovely butterfly! Your work is perfection!


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

Really beautiful and unique!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

That is stunning !


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

That's not a butterfly..... That's ART!!!! WOW.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm glad that you didn't give up on this. The results are amazingly beautiful.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

wow its beautiful


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Breathtaking


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

OMG, it is gorgeous! I bet it did take a great deal of work, but you have created something special.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

JlsH said:


> Well i knit this with knit picks chroma as a "test run". I have some hand spun/dyed camel hair/merino I purchased for this last fall. I am pleased with these colors and hope I like the colors of the more expensive yarn as well. They are much less vibrant. I am very glad I didn't use it straight off. This pattern, IMO was poorly written and definitely not tested well. I think I reknit more on this shawl than on any other project in my 60 years of knitting.
> Pattern : Butterfly / Papillon by Marin Melchior.


I'll bet you're glad you persevered - it's gorgeous!


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

This is just beautiful. I love butterflies. Your colors are so much prettier than those shown on Ravelry.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Magnificent knitting in spite of poorly written pattern. You are Wonder Woman.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow wish your butterfly would fly here


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous shawl, one of the nicest (for my taste) that I have seen. The colours are perfect.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow...that is a work of art!!!!!!!


----------



## scraps (May 6, 2014)

Wow that is absolutely stunning.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yikes! Awesome!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Juanita H said:


> I couldn't stand not knitting this beauty, so I bought the pattern. I went through the projects on Ravelry, and my favorite results are from KP Chroma, Crazy Zauberball and Kauni. Now to decide which yarn I like best.


I made a swing knit shawl/similer-short rows, with with Zauberball… loved knitting with it and the results too! I would use again because it was a joy to knit with and I love the short row patterning. I also used Amazing-color Regata with charcoal in-between, and it was fabulous. I am so tempted to buy this pattern, as I love this type of knitting, but if the pattern is so poorly written, I hate to spend $14.oo to try to figure it out and be frustrated. Tempted I must say….


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Patrice B-Z said:


> I made a swing knit shawl/similer-short rows, with with Zauberball… loved knitting with it and the results too! I would use again because it was a joy to knit with and I love the short row patterning. I also used Amazing-color Regata with charcoal in-between, and it was fabulous. I am so tempted to buy this pattern, as I love this type of knitting, but if the pattern is so poorly written, I hate to spend $14.oo to try to figure it out and be frustrated. Tempted I must say….


Many comments on Ravelry said it's a pleasure to knit. A few offered helpful suggestions, which I'm going to copy and paste into a file to use with the pattern.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

FABULOUS.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> Stunning and looks so like a butterfly


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

Truly a work of art.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

????????????


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beyond spectacular!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, just beautiful


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh so beautiful. Wonderful colors


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

A work of art. Looks like a stain glass window.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

is that knitting!! Looks like painting. It is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Beautiful,never seen one like this. :sm09:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Ww looks amazing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful job! Looks like a stained glass window.


----------



## michelewnc (Feb 25, 2017)

I think this is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen!


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

wow. just ... wow


----------



## Janec41 (Feb 8, 2011)

May I add my compliments to the others - it is a beautiful and unique piece and I predict that when you wear it everyone will want to know where they can get one. Me too! Thanks for giving us the reference to the pattern.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

It is magnificent! Looks like stained glass with the vibrant colors.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

michelewnc said:


> I think this is the most beautiful shawl I've ever seen!


I second that reply!
I have never seen this many replies on a posted shawl. Congratulations! Sincerely, Priscilla


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have to keep looking, i've saved the pattern for my 'one day dream'


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Just breathtaking


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful! Looks very complicated. Nice work.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

WOW, it's beautiful


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh my ... spectacular!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful ♥


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

That is stunning! It's fortunate that you are as capable a knitter as you are, so you were able to come up with such a beautiful result, despite the pattern's shortcomings.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's what you call a work of art. Simply gorgeous


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

22pages of one line wow(s),OMG(s), stunning, etc. Sooooo well deserved!!!

I too will keep this shawl in mind when I'm ready to drive myself nuts


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is beautiful


----------



## Former Leftie Knitter (Sep 28, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! IMO you should re-write the pattern with all the corrections and publish it in your name!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Former Leftie Knitter said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! IMO you should re-write the pattern with all the corrections and publish it in your name!


Legally you can put out the corrections but not in such a way as to mean the pattern is no longer needed. Your work needs to be significantly different to the original to not break copyright laws.


----------



## larc (Aug 22, 2012)

you're making me drool ... such gorgeous work & colors !


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Nanamel14 said:


> I have to keep looking, i've saved the pattern for my 'one day dream'


Me toooooooo!


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. It is so good when others like your efforts.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

marilynjsim said:


> Thank you all for your comments. It is so good when others like your efforts.


And it's easy to compliment when something is so beautiful! Be Proud!


----------

